# 1989-1990 Nissan Sentra Header



## CircuitDA9 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok, here is the deal, i know this should be in the F/S section (it is by the way), but i just want to make sure that the right eyes see it. . . . I used to have a 1989 Nissan Sentra wagon. Before I owned it, my brother owned it. He took the car to hotshot (a while ago) and they fabricated (when they used to do that) a header that is basically exactly like the first header for the GA16DE. .. THe only difference is where those two pipes are located on, and the O2 sensor. . . Those were moved into different spots so they'd work on the 89. THey did it for relatively cheap because it was the mold and if demand was big enough, they'd be able to sell it. So basically it was like a donor car, but he still had to pay. So, as far as i know, unless someone custom fabbed a header for the car themselves, or a company found the GA16i motor to be marketable and started making headers for it, its the only header basically for the Nissan Sentra GA16i in the states atleast. Here is a just incase you dont believe me. . ..



















Anywho. . I no longer have the car, and before I sold the car I took this header off. Its just been chilling in my garage for sometime now and its in good shape. The only thing I'd do to it is either get it coated, or maybe paint it with a high temp paint or something to make it look nicer. Also, if you dont believe its hotshot, look at a hotshot header for the GA16DE. .and take a look at this one. .they are the exact same other then the areas i mentioned. . Since i have no use for it anymore, i'm gonna be selling it for 100 bucks. . .So for anyone who finds it worth it, to come down to Norwalk, CA (near 714 and 562 area codes)to check it out and pick it up, its yours. We can also arrange somewhere to meet if need be. I crashed my car in the canyons and I need the money to fix it up again. So. . . if you are interested, e-mail me at [email protected] I'll get back to you as soon as i get the message.


----------

